# VG Heroine Tournament NOMINATIONS thread!



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

​*VG HEROINE TOURNEY*​
So my friends are always, like, "oh, George, that is VERY interesting and I would love to help you, but I just can't decide who is the best female leading role on my entertainment consoles! I wish someone would help me choose!"

Isn't it about time the Naruto Forums Gaming Department decide, once and for all, who is the greatest female protagonist of all-time?

The answer is yes. It was not rhetorical or anything.

-----------------------
*
Here's the ground rules. These are mostly up for discussion, so if you don't like something, we'll talk. *

- *Female characters must be female. *

-*Entries must either be playable and/or important to the plot.* I mainly want leading ladies but will take entries on a case-by-case basis. 

-*No villains/antagonists.* That has been done here alredy. We want good girls now.

- *Fighting game characters are not applicable*. If I put Chun Li on here I'll have to put every other Street Fighter and Mortal Kombater on here too. None of those characters are worth all of that.

-*If you don't nominate any entries, don't whine when the tourney begins and your girl ain't in it.* I can't be arsed.

- *Have fun.* 

--------------------------------------- 

*ENTRIES*

1). Lara Croft
2). Ms Pac-Man
3). Faith Connors (Mirror's Edge)
4). Lightning (FFXIII)
5). Yuna (FFX-2)
6). FemShep (Mass Effect series) 
7). Samus Aran (Metroid series)
8). Celes (FFVI) 
9). Terra (FFVI)
10). Aya Brea (Parasite Eve) 

11). Jill Valentine (Resident Evil series) 
12). Claire Redfield (Resident Evil series)
13). Rebecca Chambers (Resident Evil series)
14).  Bayonetta 
15). Juliet Starling (Lollipop Chainsaw) 
16). Cate Archer (No One Lives Forever)
17). Jade (Beyond Good & Evil)
18). Ellie Langford (Dead Space series) 
19). Alyx Vance (Half-Life series) 

20). Madison Paige (Heavy Rain)
21). Tifa (FFVII)
22). Aeris (FFVII) 
23). Miranda Lawson (ME2)
24). Jack (ME2) 
25). Aqua (KH series)
26). Xion (KH series)
27). Meetra Surik aka Jedi Exile (KOTOR 2) 
28). April Ryan (The Longest Journey) 
29). The Fledgeling (Vampire:The Masquerade-Bloodlines)

30). Nel Zephyr (Star Ocean: Till the End of Time)
31). Maria Traydor (Star Ocean: Till the End of Time)
32). Naoto Shirogane (Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4)
33). Chie Satonaka (Shin Megamie Tensei: Persona 4)
34). Sharla (Xenoblade) 
35). Liara T'soni (Mass Effect series)
36). Lady (Devil May Cry) 
37). Mona Sax (Max Payne) 
38). Shanoa (Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia)
39). Joanna Dark (Perfect Dark)

40). Scarlet Lake (Alpha Protocol)
41). Alice (Alice: Madness Returns)
42). Cell (Portal)
43). Shantae (Shantae)
44). Shinobu (No More Heroes 2)
45). Princess Peach (Super Princess Peach)
46). Lulu (FFX)
47). Alya (Chrono Trigger)
48). Marle (Chrono Trigger)
49). Garnet (FFIX)

50). Ayumi (Blades of Time)
51). Myuria Tionysus (Star Ocean 4)
52). Hibana (Nightshade)
53). Kunoichi (Samurai Warriors)
54). Zhen Ji (Dynasty Warriors)
55). Zhu Rong (Dynasty Warriors)
56). Fighter class (Dungeon Fighter)
57). Lucy Stillman (Assassin's Creed)
58). EDI (Mass Effect series)
59). Princess Zelda (LoZ series)

60). Melia (Xenoblade)
61). Rydia (FFIV)
62). Faris (FFV)
63). Tali (Mass Effect series)
64). Freya (FFIX)
65). Alena (Dragon Quest IV)
66). Lucca (Chrono Trigger)
67). Alisia Dragoon (Tales of Symphonia)
68). Lady Sia
69). Sheena (Tales of Symphonia)

70).Raine (Tales of Symphonia)
71). Presea (Tales of Symphonia)
72). Grune (Tales of Legendia)
73). Vanessa Z. Schneider (P.N.03)
74). Cortana (Halo series)
75). Elanor Lamb (Bioshock 2)
76). Lenneth (Valkyrie Profile) 
77). Ashley Wlliams (Mass Effect) 
78). Heather Mason (Silent Hill 3)
79). Kaine (Nier)

80). Elena Fisher (Uncharted series)
81). Chloe Frazier (Uncharted series)
82). Aigis (Persona 3)
83). Leliana (Dragon Age: Origins)
84). Morrigan (Dragon Age: Origins)
85). Lilith (Borderlands series)
86). Maya (Borderlands series)
87). Gaige (Borderlands series)
88). Yukie (Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodines)
89). Judith (Tales of Vesperia)

90). Rita (Tales of Vesperia) 
91). Alexandria Roivas (Eternal Darkness) 
92). Shion (Xenosaga) 
93). KOS-MOS (Xenosaga) 
94). Feena (Grandia) 
95). Nina (Breath of Fire)
96). Midna (LoZ: Twilight Princess)
97). Marona (Phantom Brave) 
98). Alice (Shadow Hearts)
99). Seth (Lost Odyssey) 
100). Nariko (Heavenly Sword)

*Tourney will begin proper in a few weeks.*

You may begin nominating. 


​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Aqua (Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 18, 2013)

Can Tifa be considered as viable nominee ? since you control and play as her in ff7 .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

**Entries must be the leading lady in their respective game.**

And I just lost interest.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Can Tifa be considered as viable nominee ? since you control and play as her in ff7 .





Deathbringerpt said:


> **Entries must be the leading lady in their respective game.**
> 
> And I just lost interest.



 

I'm realizing that the tourney will be strained if I don't allow side-characters... but the list might be too long if I do. 

I'm thinking about it. For now, I am accepting leading female characters.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

Cate Archer - No One Lives Forever
Jade - Beyond Good & Evil


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2013)

Ellie Langford (Dead Space Series)

I know it sounds a bit detached but I personally think she had some good stuff in her work helping Clarke.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, 

*RULE CHANGE. Side-characters will be accepted only on a case-by-case basis.*

I am doing this mostly so that Alyx Vance can be included. 

If I feel like that character isn't important enough to the plot than she'll be rejected.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 18, 2013)

The Jedi Exile from KOTOR2, who is in fact canonically female.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Kairi (_Kindgom Hearts series_)
Namin? (_Kingdom Hearts series_)
Xion (_Kingdom Hearts series_)

because why not


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2013)

Hard to think of many good ones...April Ryan from _The Longest Journey_ is worth a mention. 



> Sorry, Aeris is not the heroine of FFVII



I think this is debatable, in terms of the narrative.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts characters should not be applicable because girls like Kairi represent everything that is wrong with female portrayal's in gaming. 

But I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey man, the rest are alright.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 18, 2013)

The Fledgeling (Vampire:The Masquerade-Bloodlines)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> I think this is debatable, in terms of the narrative.



Edited the ground rules a little bit. Aeris is (unfortunately) applicable.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Amy Rose (_Sonic the Hedgehog_ series)
Princess Elise (_Sonic the Hedgehog_)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

George stop this...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Samus Aran


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Jeanne (Bayonetta)
She's playable and important to the plot 

And Bayonetta again


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Nel Zephyr (_Star Ocean: Till the End of Time_)
Maria Traydor (_Star Ocean: Till the End of Time_)
Naoto Shirogane (_Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4_)
Chie Satonaka (_Shin Megamie Tensei: Persona 4_)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

UPDATED LIST* 

If you don't see your entry up there yet its because  

1). Kingdom Hearts is gay. 
2). I'm looking into the character to see if she qualifies.
3). They're rejected.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

_You're_ gay, Bi-Curious George. Put at least Aqua or Xion on the list.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay Ellie! 

She's a smart one...plus she makes the Isaac Ellie canon lubs. pek


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> _You're_ gay, Bi-Curious George. Put at least Aqua or Xion on the list.



Fine fine, gimme a sec...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay! 

I was about to say -- you put Lightning on there, but no KH characters?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Alright, I do nominate Sharla from Xenoblade.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Jeanne (Bayonetta)
> She's playable and important to the plot



Villain/Antagonist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Villain/Antagonist.



Villain?
Whatcu on?
The Antagonist is Father not Jean.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Villain?
> Whatcu on?
> The Antagonist is Father not Jean.



Debatable. 

She spends the better part of the game against Bayonetta. When you use her she is pretty much a pallete swap of Bayo. 

Anyway, no.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Villain?
> Whatcu on?
> The Antagonist is Father not Jean.



Jeanne is the rival character antagonist until the last portion of the game so we better just ask if antagonists-turned-allies are eligible for the contest?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jeanne is the rival character antagonist until the last portion of the game so we better just ask if antagonists-turned-allies are eligible for the contest?


There are many characters that are antagonists at one point if that is how he's going to be about it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Liara T'soni (_Mass Effect_ series)


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

I would nominate Ada but she's not a heroine.  Protagonist, maybe, but not a heroine.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)

I nominate A.D.A. from ZOE series.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 19, 2013)

If my entries have been rejected, I'd like to know why.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> If my entries have been rejected, I'd like to know why.



They haven't been rejected. I haven't played those games so I was looking them up to see if they would qualify. 

I'll add them eventually. The entries list will usually be updated slowly because of reasons.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2013)

Lady - Devil May Cry

Mona Sax - Max Payne

Shanoa - Order of Ecclesia

Jade - Beyond Good & Evil

April Ryan - The Longest Journey

Alyx Vance - Half Life 2

Joanna Dark - Perfect Dark

Scarlet Lake - Alpha Protocol

Alice - Alice: Madness Returns

Cell - Portal

Shantae - Shantae

Shinobu - No More Heroes 2

Peach - Super Princess Peach (Say whaaaaaaaat?)

I'll add more stuff later. M'busy.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

UPDATED LIST. 

As for A.D.A... how about we just eliminate her altogether and nominate *interesting *AI's.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Coriander -- _Steambot Chronicles_


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

>Interesting AI

EDI.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2013)

Shion and Kos-mos from Xenosaga.

Lyndis from Fire Emblem.

Cortana from Halo.

Feena from Grandia.

The Ninas from Breath of Fire.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> >Interesting AI
> 
> EDI.



Now that's more like it.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 20, 2013)

The Zeldas from Legend of Zelda.
Midna from Twilight Princess.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2013)

Garnet - Final Fantasy IX
Alice - Shadow Hearts
Seth - Lost Odyssey


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Marona from Phantom Brave.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

Colette Brunel, Raine Sage, and Sheena Fujibayashi -- _Tales of Symphonia_


----------



## Lulu (Feb 20, 2013)

I came here to suggest lara croft but I see lara croft is already in the list.  . Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

Did anyone say Eleanor Lamb from BioShock 2?

The _only_ good thing about that game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2013)

Terrific. Lots of entries now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

Only one?

Lulu (FFX)
Anya (Chrono Trigger)
Marle (Chrono Trigger)
Dagger (FFIX)
That chick from Blades of Time.
Myuria Tionysus (Star Ocean 4)
Kunoichi (Kunoichi)
Kunoichi (Samurai Warriors)
Zhen Ji (Dynasty Warriors)
Zhu Rong (Dynasty Warriors)
Fighter class (Dungeon Fighter)
Lucy Stillman (Assassin's Creed)


I can go on friend.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a shame ninety percent of those are awful.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Just a shame ninety percent of those are awful.



I'm gonna say Lucy Stillman is your 10%.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm pretty fucking confused about the criteria for this tournament, honestly.

When we were discussing antagonists, how many side-villains went in there?

And are you saying Alyx Vance does not have a slot here? Because that's just fucking criminal.

Anyway FemShep wins.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 21, 2013)

Sharla from Xenoblade?  Sharla was an awful character...

...

I nominate Melia from Xenoblade. 
Rydia from FFIV
Faris from FFV
Garnet and Freya from FFIX
Alena from Dragon Quest IV
Lucca from Chrono Trigger
Alisia Dragoon
Lady Sia
Sheena, Raine, Presea from Tales of Symphonia
Grune from Tales of Legendia


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morrigan from Dragon Age ? Where is she ?

The Boss from Metal Gear ?

And Liara Tsoni from Mass Effect !


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Check the list before you make contributions.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I'm pretty fucking confused about the criteria for this tournament, honestly.
> 
> When we were discussing antagonists, how many side-villains went in there?
> 
> ...



Uh huh.

I love how you didn't even bother to glance at the entries list, or any of the posts made in this thread , or the newly edited ground rules, before you opened your mouth.

You should know better, Naruto-chan. I award you no points.  


------------------ 

In fact, a lot of the entries ya'll are posting are already up there.* Please read* and make Georgie Porgie's job that much easier.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Sharla from Xenoblade?  Sharla was an awful character...*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hey!!! I loved her 

I am ok with Melia


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Loving the trainwreck.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Why Aeris is there, nobody nominated her, damn let her be dead !!!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Why Aeris is there, nobody nominated her, damn let her be dead !!!



Dream Brother sort of did....


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't nominate Aeris. I was just disputing your claim that she wasn't the heroine of FFVII. 

(April Ryan was the character that I was considering for this thread, under the original rules in the opening post.) 

That being said, I like Aeris anyway, and I think she deserves to be on the list, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2013)

I doubt you've played every game, George, so if you have any questions about nominees, feel free to ask.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

I reckon I'll have to create a VG Hero Thread of me own. 

Furious ya might have to clue me in on your procedure.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

Mael said:


> I reckon I'll have to create a VG Hero Thread of me own.
> 
> Furious ya might have to clue me in on your procedure.



Or let me do it.  Because I'm all-inclusive.

Because I'd do "protagonist."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I doubt you've played every game, George, so if you have any questions about nominees, feel free to ask.



I like how this post sort of implies that *you* have, in fact, "played every game".  

Anyway, seriously, thanks for the offer.



Mael said:


> I reckon I'll have to create a VG Hero Thread of me own.
> 
> Furious ya might have to clue me in on your procedure.



My procedue? What in the hell gives you the impression that I'm an authority on this?  

If you're gonna do it, construct it whatever way you feel is best. You have my blessing or whatever.


----------



## Mael (Feb 21, 2013)

Krory said:


> Or let me do it.  Because I'm all-inclusive.
> 
> Because I'd do "protagonist."



Nein! I'll do it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2013)

As long as it doesn't suck so bad.  And not so limited, go for it, Mael.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I like how this post sort of implies that *you* have, in fact, "played every game".
> 
> Anyway, seriously, thanks for the offer.



Hardly.  

I have played the ones where my own nominees hail from though.  And I'm sure people wouldn't make a nomination if they didn't know the nominee in question.  I figure it'd be easier for you than looking up each individual character and deciding on a case by case basis for yourself.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Hardly.
> 
> I have played the ones where my own nominees hail from though.  And I'm sure people wouldn't make a nomination if they didn't know the nominee in question.  I figure it'd be easier for you than looking up each individual character and deciding on a case by case basis for yourself.



No problem. Thanks again. I shall call on you if I need help. 


EDIT: Help me nao. What's the name of that AI broad from Halo again?
-------------

UPDATED LIST.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I do nominate a wild card for this. Vanessa Z. Schneider [P.N.03]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGqrUALzyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Cortana        ?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do nominate a wild card for this. Vanessa Z. Schneider [P.N.03]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBGqrUALzyQ[/YOUTUBE]



repped for dat vid*

@LivingHitokiri: yeah that's the one.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No problem. Thanks again. I shall call on you if I need help.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Help me nao. What's the name of that AI broad from Halo again?
> ...



Cortana.

Btw, are you really going to have every female character from an RPG be eligible?  You said we couldn't have every female character from a fighting game series, which seems to me to be the same deal.  Grune from Tales of Legendia making the list is inappropiate given that she she's barely even a supporting character, let alone a leading lady.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Cortana.
> 
> Btw, are you really going to have every female character from an RPG be eligible?  You said we couldn't have every female character from a fighting game series, which seems to me to be the same deal.  Grune from Tales of Legendia making the list is inappropiate given that she she's barely even a supporting character, let alone a leading lady.



I'm being a bit more liberal with RPG girls as opposed to fighter girls because in RPGS even supporting characters have some bearing on the plot, they have personalities, etc.. 

then again, I don't know Tales of Legendia so maybe she shouldn't be here... what does she do in the game exactly?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> then again, I don't know Tales of Legendia so maybe she shouldn't be here... what does she do in the game exactly?



Fanservice.  

...Actually, she's a mysterious character.  Has amensia, and a latent and very strong power.  The cast just sort of finds her very late into the game's main story.  If you play through the game in it's entirety (long after the main plot is finished), you eventually discover who and what she is, but it's not exactly important as far as the rest of the story and cast is concerned.

Suffice to say, I wasn't able to complete the game and find out what was up with her, but I did get pretty far.  And she hardly did anything except act as a back-up dancing girl for a bad Elvis parody.

Of course, if anyone wants to argue that she's actually very and extremely important and relevant to the plot and the other cast members, especially the main character, you're free to.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Fanservice.
> 
> ...Actually, she's a mysterious character.  Has amensia, and a latent and very strong power.  The cast just sort of finds her very late into the game's main story.  If you play through the game in it's entirety (long after the main plot is finished), you eventually discover who and what she is, but it's not exactly important as far as the rest of the story and cast is concerned.
> 
> Suffice to say, I wasn't able to complete the game and find out what was up with her, but I did get pretty far.  And she hardly did anything except act as a back-up dancing girl for a bad Elvis parody.



I see. 

I'll let her stay anyway. To avoid arguments. Besides, she doesn't sound like someone who would make it passed the first round she competes in regardless.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I see.
> 
> I'll give her a pass anyway. To avoid arguments. Besides, she doesn't sound like someone who would make it passed the first round she competes in regardless.



I don't mind her being on it exactly.  I would just hate it if she took a more deserving character's spot.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

If we still have time:

Heather Mason (Silent Hill 3)
Kaine (Nier)
Elena Fisher (Uncharted series)
Chloe Frazier (Uncharted series)
Chell (Portal series)
Aigis (Persona 3)
Leliana (Dragon Age: Origins)
Morrigan (Dragon Age: Origins)
Lilith (Borderlands series)
Maya (Borderlands series)
Gaige (Borderlands series)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 22, 2013)

*UPDATED LIST

NOMINATIONS WILL CLOSE ONCE WE REACH 100 ENTRIES. WE ARE CURRENTLY AT 88*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

How could I ever forget Yukie from Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodines?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

Judith and Rita from Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> repped for dat vid*
> 
> @LivingHitokiri: yeah that's the one.



Thanks 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TyOWUCqFI[/YOUTUBE]

a litle bit of topic:

who is using this track in RE4 Mercenaries? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hunk


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

^

Wow, that's pretty awesome. The game could've been so much more though, it's as shame. Best ass in videogame history though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2013)

I just realized... no one said Alex Roivas yet.

What is wrong with us?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> I just realized... no one said Alex Roivas yet.
> 
> What is wrong with us?



Dude.

It's a....it's a god damn mystery.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Shion and Kos-mos from Xenosaga.
> 
> Lyndis from Fire Emblem.
> 
> ...



I think the post of a new page should automatically quote the post at the bottom of the last.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Updates and stuff.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2013)

You have Garnet twice. Open up that spot.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Updates and stuff.



Are you going to add the girls I nominated?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Fraust said:


> You have Garnet twice. Open up that spot.



lol, nice catch.

EDIT: Replace the slot with Tali. 



Wesley said:


> Are you going to add the girls I nominated?



I did... didn't I?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 23, 2013)

I am now content.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 23, 2013)

Well just made a post with a massive list of the BG/PST/NWN and Fallout 1 and 2 universe female heroines/PCs, any that are relevant and significant in their interactions and the post crapped out so here is an abbreviated list, I am not doing all that again. These are the must-haves.

Baldurs Gate Universe:

Dynaheir 
Imoen 
Branwen 
Jaheira 
Shar-Teel 
Viconia 
Bodhi 
Ellesime 
Aerie 
Mazzy Fentan 
Nalia

Planescape: Torment

Annah-of-the-Shadows 
Fall-From-Grace 
Ravel Puzzlewell 
Deionarra 
The Lady of Pain


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2013)

Sad my nomination isn't there.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Sad my nomination isn't there.



Dry your eyes. 



Naruko said:


> Well just made a post with a massive list of the BG/PST/NWN and Fallout 1 and 2 universe female heroines/PCs, any that are relevant and significant in their interactions and the post crapped out so here is an abbreviated list, I am not doing all that again. These are the must-haves.
> 
> Baldurs Gate Universe:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, we just reached 100 entries. Don't think I can add all of this....


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

*TOURNAMENT SHALL BEGIN NEXT WEEK.*


I wanted to start this up in sync with Mael's Hero tourney but dat fool went and got himself banned like a fool.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

*TOURNAMENT HAS BEGUN!*


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2013)

in b4 im fighting krory over trivial shit

lets do this


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

First match is up.


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Krory said:


> I just realized... no one said Alex Roivas yet.
> 
> What is wrong with us?



Haha.......sheeet

I was just thinking of Eternal Darkness then I go wiki the main character's name and it's Alex Roivas.

Great minds I say


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2013)

I see no Elly.

But I do see Shion.

I am...placated.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, I really forgot Elly? What is my problem?  

Anyway, Aeris and Hibana have been booted. Miranda and KOS-MOS move on.


----------

